# My hamster :(



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 10, 2011)

Don't know what to do...my hamster is drawing it last few breathes :'( there is nothing that can be done because he is very old but I don't want him to go yet.His name is Apollo and my heart I breaking....my fiancÃ© isn't here we knew he was going to leave us yesterday so we made him comfy and warm now it looks like he may leave any minute...I don't know what I will do once he is gone  I'm sorry for ranting but I'm trying to let it out because I can't cry over the phone with my fiancÃ© right now  I'm so sad


----------



## SulcataSquirt (Nov 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your hamster. I was hysterically upset when our dwarf hamsters died  They quit moving but would still take a few breaths here and there, so I feel your pain. Hope you find some peace once he is gone.


----------



## tiff3grl (Nov 10, 2011)

I'm so sorry to hear  Hang in there....try to keep telling yourself how great of a life you gave him. Losing an animal (family member) is never easy. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 10, 2011)

hi, i am sorry your hamster is old. i think you should keep him warm. i went thru it with my 11 year old rabbit. he passed while i was holding him. very hard to take , but you owe it to your pet to stay calm. if he is going because of old age, you just have to be there for it. i know its heart breaking.but i kept stymie the rabbit warm and sang to him. God bless, good luck.


----------



## Tony the tank (Nov 10, 2011)

I know what our going through..but that's part of the grand scheme of things... Get comfort in knowing you gave him a good life....and that his spirit will live inside you as memeories forever.....


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 10, 2011)

Yeah I have put him on a blanket and I am letting him kind of grab my finger..the vet told us before he was starting to breath heavier due to old age and the lifespan of a hamster isn't very long..yesterday we saw him kind of slowing down and he didn't touch his wheel which he loves.I knew it wouldnt be long but I didn't expect him to go today  I don't want him to hurt or anything so I am glad he is going to be at peace but he was my first pet my fiancÃ© got me and it's sad to see him go  

Thank you all for your kind words  I knew you guys would understand..


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 10, 2011)

That is so terrible! You must be in agony right now. Try to make him as comfortable as possible, which I'm sure you're already doing. I feel SO SO bad for you right now.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 10, 2011)

AnthonyC said:


> That is so terrible! You must be in agony right now. Try to make him as comfortable as possible, which I'm sure you're already doing. I feel SO SO bad for you right now.



Thank you I am in the process of moving into a more spacious area and I was hoping he would make it to see the new home but I guess it is his time to go and I will be building a memorial for my little guy at my new place.

He has passed already  so I just covered him in the mini blanket I had him in.He is and will always be my baby even with his gray fur.


----------



## AnthonyC (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh geez! That is really heart wrenching!! I'm so sorry. I hate it when pets "go". Hang in there! You always have all of our "shoulders" to cry on... 



sulcatababies1402 said:


> AnthonyC said:
> 
> 
> > That is so terrible! You must be in agony right now. Try to make him as comfortable as possible, which I'm sure you're already doing. I feel SO SO bad for you right now.
> ...


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 10, 2011)

i am very sorry for your loss. i do understand how hard it is right now for you.i missed my bunny so much, i got a rabbit statue that looks like the bunny and put them both in my flower garden. i also painted it to look more like him he must have been a great pet as you were his great mommy! again sorry. lindy


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 10, 2011)

momo said:


> i am very sorry for your loss. i do understand how hard it is right now for you.i missed my bunny so much, i got a rabbit statue that looks like the bunny and put them both in my flower garden. i also painted it to look more like him he must have been a great pet as you were his great mommy! again sorry. lindy



Thank you he was a awesome and spunky little guy and he was deeply loved.There will be a place on out mantle for a hamster figurine just for him.Apollo the Great and courageous hamster Rest in Peace my little friend


----------



## gopherhockey03 (Nov 10, 2011)

My little mouse lola died in my hand... it was peaceful, I had her for 4 years she would actually cuddle and fall asleep in the pouch of my sweatshirt and lick my face... I'm sure Apollo was greatly cared for and loved I hope you have great memories with him like I did with Lola sorry for your loss!!!...


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh. This is so sad.
I am actually crying.

I know how you feel. I've lost many pets over the years and it never gets easier. At least you gave him a happy long life and he died in comfort.

R.I.P Apollo.
Do you have any pictures to show us of him before he passed?


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 10, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> momo said:
> 
> 
> > i am very sorry for your loss. i do understand how hard it is right now for you.i missed my bunny so much, i got a rabbit statue that looks like the bunny and put them both in my flower garden. i also painted it to look more like him he must have been a great pet as you were his great mommy! again sorry. lindy
> ...


 thats sweet.i got my bunny when my husband and i got married. its like your little baby. hurts bad.just be glad he found you and you both had a wonderful life together. you were his friend.


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 10, 2011)

my Apollo a dwarf gray russian hamster


----------



## african cake queen (Nov 10, 2011)

sulcatababies1402 said:


> my Apollo a dwarf gray russian hamster


sweet little guy. thanks for posting his picture. take care.


----------



## stephiiberrybean (Nov 10, 2011)

Aww. He's cute.
Thank you for posting it.
He looked like one very happy, healthy, hammy


----------



## Tortoise (Nov 10, 2011)

Sorry for your loss.
My daughter very loved gerbil dies in her hands this Summer-it was very sad but somewhat comforting to know he was loved right to the end.
We had a little burial - they always remain with us in our hearts though.

Hugs to you!!


----------



## sulcatababies1402 (Nov 10, 2011)

Thank you I am glad I was able to be here for him and he didn't die alone


----------



## Terry Allan Hall (Nov 10, 2011)

Tony the tank said:


> I know what our going through..but that's part of the grand scheme of things... Get comfort in knowing you gave him a good life....and that his spirit will live inside you as memeories forever.....



Well said.

Sorry for your sadness, sulcatababies1402


----------

